# Sticky  GM Recall Database Check



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In order to reduce the "Jackie, please check my car for recalls" PMs that Chevy Customer Care receive, we are providing the link to the General Motors Recall Database. In order to use this, you will need the full VIN for your car. This database is part of a NHTSA required program that all car manufacturers have been directed to set up for their owners.

https://my.gm.com/web/portal/recalls

If your car does show up in a recall, you need to contact your preferred dealership to get more details and schedule the work. In some cases, your car may be included in a recall but it's not showing yet. This can happen during the early stages of a recall and chances are your dealership won't know about the recall yet or have the parts/instructions required to complete the repairs. Remember, information moves a lot faster than parts.

Completed recalls will not show up in the results.


----------

